#  Alternativmedizin >   Warum Kinderärzte Homöopathie verschreiben >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Immer wieder lese ich als Begründung für die angebliche Wirksamkeit von Homöopathie, dass ja auch Ärzte/Kinderärzte pflanzliche- und homöopathische Medikamente verschreiben, und die müssen es ja wissen. 
Warum wir Kinderärzte Homöopathie verschreiben... 
Kinder, gerade in den jungen Jahren, haben noch kein ausgeprägtes Immunsystem.
Wer eigene Kinder hat, die in den Kindergarten gehen, kennt das "Problem".
Ein Infekt jagt den Nächsten, teilweise wirkt es so, als sei das Kind über lange Zeit dauerkrank. 
"Herr Doktor, mein Kind hustet schon seit 2 Monaten" 
Nun ist es so, dass wir Kinderärzte häufig die Eltern mit behandeln müssen, nicht im medizinischen sondern eher im psychologischen Sinne. 
Wir erklären dann den Eltern, dass dies völlig normal ist, weil das Immunsystem noch lernt. Und gerade im Kindergarten stecken sich die Kinder immer wieder gegenseitig an.
Als Arzt haben wir das Kind abgehört und geschaut, dass es nichts Schlimmes hat.
Das Kind selber braucht keine Therapie, es muss einfach da durch (es hustet halt, hat aber sonst keine Beschwerden). 
Die Mutter aber ist genervt vom Husten und vor allem hilflos. Sie möchte gern, dass ihr Kind schnell gesund wird, weil sie sich Sorgen macht.
Und nach der Erklärung, auch wenn völlig normal ist, wenn das Kind länger hustet (bis zu 6 Wochen), möchten die Eltern gerne, dass etwas getan wird. 
Also was macht der fürsorgliche Arzt.
Er verschreibt einen pflanzlichen Hustensaft. 
Hustensäfte zur "Schleimlösung" haben nachgewiesen keine Wirkung.
Darum empfehlen wir diese Säfte auch nur dann, wenn eher das Hilfebedürfnis der Eltern als die Gesundheit des Kindes therapiert werden soll.
Zusätzlich empfehlen wir den Eltern, das Kind solle viel trinken.
Denn viel trinken hat nachgewiesen einen schleimlösenden Effekt. 
Anderes Beispiel: 
Das Kind hat einen viralen Infekt, sprich Antibiotika helfen nicht (Antibiotika helfen nur bei Bakterien).
Dennoch besteht die Mutter auf ein Antibiotikum, da ihr Kind ja krank ist.
In dieser Situation gibt es dann die Möglichkeit auf Homöopathie auszuweichen.
Auch hier wird der Wunsch der Eltern (ihrem Kind zu helfen) therapiert und nicht das Kind direkt (auch wenn der Placebo Effekt dem Kind sicher etwas hilft). 
Warum geben manche Ärzte jetzt Homöopathie? 
Geben wir dem Kind nichts und investieren auch keine Zeit (von der wenig zur Verfügung steht) um es der Mutter ausführlich zu erklären, geht die Mutter so lange zu Ärzten, bis sie etwas verschrieben bekommt, da sie sich Hilflos fühlt.
Geben wir auf Wunsch der Mutter Antibiotika, schaden wir dem Kind.
Gibt der Arzt Homöopathika, hilft er der Mutter und das Kind bekommt unschädlichen Milchzucker verabreicht.
Milchzucker plus fürsorgliche Mutterliebe, ein bisschen heißer Tee und nach ein paar Tagen ist die Krankheit überstanden und alle fühlen sich besser. 
Es hat also nichts mit dem "Beweis" von Wirksamkeit zu tun, 
wenn Ärzte Homöopathika verschreiben, sondern mit dem Bedienen von Behandlungswünschen der Patienten/Eltern, 
wenn eigentlich keine Behandlung erforderlich wäre. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Michael, 
glaube auch, dass Kinderärzte häufig aus genau den von Dir genannten Gründen homöopathische Arzneien verordnen. Würde dies auch nicht als "Beweis" von Wirksamkeit ansehen, höchstens als Placebowirksam. 
Aber vom Endergebnis her sind doch alle zufrieden. Was spricht also gegen diese Verfahrensweise? 
Grüße Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Weils Geld kostet, dass eigentlich nicht hätte ausgegeben werden müssen.
Es ist eine reine Gewissensberuhigung für die Eltern

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Meinst Du eine Placebowirkung darf kein Geld kosten? 
Wie ist das überhaupt, werden eher niedrige Potenzen verwendet?
Ist es vollkommen egal welches Mittel verordnet wird, oder gibt es so etwas wie eine Vorgabe?

----------


## Muschel

> Hallo 
> Immer wieder lese ich als Begründung für die angebliche Wirksamkeit von Homöopathie, dass ja auch Ärzte/Kinderärzte pflanzliche- und homöopathische Medikamente verschreiben, und die müssen es ja wissen. 
> Warum wir Kinderärzte Homöopathie verschreiben...

 Verschreibt Ihr denn auch Phytopharmaka, wie z.B. Sinupret?   

> Die Mutter aber ist genervt vom Husten und vor allem hilflos. Sie möchte gern, dass ihr Kind gesund ist weil sie sich Sorgen macht.
> Und auch nach der Erklärung, dass es völlig normal ist wenn das Kind länger hustet, möchten die Eltern gerne, dass etwas getan wird. 
> Also was macht der fürsorgliche Arzt.
> Er verschreibt einen pflanzlichen Hustensaft.

 Mir wäre es ja lieber, wenn mein Kind KEINE Medikamente nehmen müßte...   

> Hustensäfte zur "Schleimlösung" haben nachgewiesen keine Wirkung.

 Also Bronchicum und Co (Thymianhaltige Hustensäfte) sind alle für die Katz? (Danke für die Info, gilt das auch für Mucosolvan?)   

> Es hat also nichts mit dem "Beweis" von Wirksamkeit zu tun, 
> wenn Ärzte Homöopathika verschreiben, sondern mit dem Bedienen von Behandlungswünschen der Patienten/Eltern, 
> wenn eigentlich keine Behandlung erforderlich wäre. 
> Gruß 
> Michael

 Micha, es gibt aber schon auch andere, die das verschreiben, weil es dem Kind helfen soll und nicht nur, weil man den Behandlungswünschen der Eltern nachkommt.  
Aber alles in allem finde ich das schon nicht so ganz in Ordnung, noch dazu da das alles zu Lasten der KK's geht und das bei völliger Wirkungslosigkeit. 
Die Potenz, nach der Ulrike fragte, ist doch völlig egal, oder? Soll doch eh nur die Mütter beruhigen... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Verschreiben ist das falsche Wort, wir "empfehlen".
Verschreiben lassen sich die Dinger eh nicht. 
Ja, gilt auch für Mucosolvan.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Michael, 
bin bezüglich der Schleimlöser jetzt doch ein wenig irritiert. Bin eher jemand der kein Problem damit hat nichts zu schlucken, und auf die Selbstheilungskräfte zu vertrauen. Zur Schleimlösung wurde mir aber auch schon z.B. ACC verordnet. 
Es gibt aber doch auch den Hinweis, Schleimlöser nicht zusammen mit Hustenstillern einzunehmen wegen der Gefahr eines Sekretstaus. 
Diese Gefahr dürfte es doch nicht geben, wenn Schleimlöser wirkungslos sind.
Für mich hört sich das nicht nach "wirkungslos" an: http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Wirksto...de+Mittel.html 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Viel Trinken hilft, Schleimlöser nur, weil die Leute dazu viel Trinken  :Zwinker:

----------


## spokes

gilt das auch für Sinupret?

----------


## Muschel

@ Micha, danke. Dann kann ich das ja beruhigt weitergeben mit den Schleimlösern wie Mucosolvan etc. (innerhalb der Familie).  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was gut hilft und Linderung bringt ist inhalieren. 
Da läuft die "Rotze" und die Nase lässt sich deutlich leichter putzen zu dem löst sich der Schleim zum abhusten hervorragend.
Ist bei uns das Mittel der Wahl, sehr zum Leidwesen unserer Kinder  :Smiley:

----------


## Muschel

> Ist bei uns das Mittel der Wahl, sehr zum Leidwesen unserer Kinder

 Bei uns zuhause auch... Ich mach dann immer etwas Pinimenthol o.ä. rein und dann fluppt das ganz gut mit Nase frei bekommen.  
Warum mögen Deine Kids das nicht?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Meine Kleine hasst dieses Pinimentolzeugs da sie den Geruch nicht ab kann. 
Es ging aber hauptsächlich ums inhalieren, ist auch zu gegeben nicht besonders angenehm, selbst wenns gut hilft.. :Zwinker:

----------


## Muschel

*lach* Ich liebe dieses Pinimentholzeug, von daher ist das mit dem Inhalieren nich so schlimm.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir inhalieren in aller Regel mit Kamille oder Salz....

----------


## Muschel

@ Micha, wird Inhalieren bei Kindern vom KIA empfohlen? Eigentlich wäre das doch viel sinniger als diese Zuckerkügelchen, oder? 
@ Schubser, ihhhbäääh, mit Salz! Das macht mein Mann immer. *schüttel*

----------


## StarBuG

Feuchtinhalation mit Salzwasser ist hervorragend. 
Mit einem Pariboy zum Beispiel 
Klar empfehlen wir das  :Zwinker:

----------


## Stine

HUhu!
Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Hömöopathische Mittel werden verschrieben, um die Eltern zu beruhigen, aber nicht weil sie helfen? 
Das finde ich, erhlich gesagt, gar nicht gut....
Ich denke da gerade mal an eine Freundin, sie ist alleinerziehend, arbeitet 30 Stunden die Woche und kommt gerade mal über die Runden.
Sie geht also mit ihrer Tochter zum Arzt, weil diese einen grippalen Infekt hat. Dieser Kinderarzt schreibt dann ein grünes Rezept mit diversen pflanzlichen Mittelchen. Meine Freundin - eine sehr gewissenhafte Mutter - meint, wenn der Arzt das "verschreibt", dann muss das Kind das auch haben. So, nun kommt das Problem...diese Sachen sind ja nicht gerade billig - es ist Monatsende, das Geld ist knapp. Also muss sie sich das Geld für die Medikamente von ihren Eltern leihen, sie will ja schliesslich nur das Beste für ihr Kind.
Soll man dieser Mutter jetzt sagen, dass man ihr diese Mittelchen lediglich verordnet hat, weil es einen psychologischen Effekt hat? Na, die wird sich freuen, wenn sie im nächsten Monat ihre Schulden bei ihren Eltern abzahlt...

----------


## Muschel

Hi Stine,  
pflanzliche Medikamente sind nicht automatisch homöopathische Mittelchen. Da gibt es dann doch Unterschiede, vor allem in der Wirkung! 
Die ersteren haben meistens (Hustenlöser haben keine, wie wir gelernt haben) Wirkung, während die homöopathischen Sachen wirklich nur der "Beruhigung" der Eltern dienen.  
Vielleicht könnte Deine Freundin vorher mal einen Blick ins Internet werfen, bevor sie die auf grünem Rp. verordneten Sachen kauft? (um zu schauen, was der KIA da aufgeschrieben/empfohlen hat) 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Lotti

Also ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nen ziemlichen Hammer.Wenn ich mit meiner
Kleinen zum Kinderarzt gehe,weil sie erkältet ist,dann sicherlich nicht weil ich
genervt bin,sondern weil ich mich sorge und ihr die Erkältung erleichtern möchte.
Also bekomme ich Globelis aufgeschrieben für den Schnupfen,nen Homöopathischen
Hustensaft zu Abhusterleichterung und Homöopathische Zäpfchen für die Nacht
damit meine Kleine besser schlafen kann.
Also bekommt sie drei mal Täglich die Globelis(die scheinbar ja gut schmecken),drei
mal den Hustensaft(den sie eigentlich nicht nehmen möchte) und für die Nacht nen
Zäpfchen(wovon sie überhaupt nicht begeister ist).
Ich finde,dass das echt nen Unding ist,warum kann man mir als Mutter nicht einfach
sagen,dass die Erkältung von alleine abklingt und man da nichts groß machen.
Stattdessen denke ich,dass meine Kleine diese Sachen alle nehmen muss und gib
sie ihr obwohl sie nicht begeistert davon ist.
Mich mach das schon Sauer irgendwie. :angry_10:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich finde,dass das echt nen Unding ist,warum kann man mir als Mutter nicht einfach
> sagen,dass die Erkältung von alleine abklingt und man da nichts groß machen.
> Stattdessen denke ich,dass meine Kleine diese Sachen alle nehmen muss und gib
> sie ihr obwohl sie nicht begeistert davon ist.

 Na das ist sehr einfach gesagt, weil du es nicht glauben wirst.
Also wirst du deinem Kind lieber "Medikamente" geben, weil du dich dann besser fühlst weil deine Tochter ja etwas für die Erkältung bekommt!
Das hatte Starbug schon geschrieben! 
Ich bin zwar kein Arzt, ziehe aber aus meiner Erfahrung im Rettungsdienst bzw durch meine eigenen Kindern den gleichen Schluß.
Manche sind erst dann zufrieden wenn es etwas zum schlucken, einreiben, einnehmen oder einführen gibt. 
O-Ton mancher Patienten: " Geben Sie mir einfach eine Spritze dann wird es wieder besser!" 
Ich packe dann immer eine 2ml Spritze aus und drücke diese den Patienten in die Hand und frage: "Na wirds besser?"
..... 
@ Stine   

> Meine Freundin - eine sehr gewissenhafte Mutter - meint, wenn der Arzt das "verschreibt", dann muss das Kind das auch haben.

 Wenn deine Freundin so gewissenhaft ist dann frage ich mich warum sie sich das ohne nachfragen verschreiben lässt, 
los rennt das Zeug kauft (noch Schulden macht) und ihrem Kind gibt.
*kopfschüttel*
Vielleicht sollte Sie ihrem Arzt mal sagen wie es finanziell bei Ihr bestellt ist...  
Wir machen Hustensirup übrings selber, mit frischen Tannenknospen und Zucker....
"wirkt" bei unseren Kindern gut.. :Smiley:

----------


## Lotti

@Patientenschubser
Das ist von mir nicht einfach gesagt!Und warum sollte ich dem Kinderarzt
keinen Glauben schenken,wenn der mir sagt,dass die Erkältung von alleine
abklingt?
Dieses sagt er mir aber nicht,stattdessen verschreibt er meiner Kleinen was 
und das beunruhigt mich als Mutter mehr.Denn meine Tochter muss ja
"Medikamente" einnehmen.
Da kommt man sich ja echt veräppelt vor!

----------


## spokes

man kann aber den Kinderarzt fragen (wie jeden Arzt): 
Welche Wirkung hat es? Erklären Sie mir das bitte genau!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @Patientenschubser
> Das ist von mir nicht einfach gesagt!Und warum sollte ich dem Kinderarzt
> keinen Glauben schenken,wenn der mir sagt,dass die Erkältung von alleine
> abklingt?
> Dieses sagt er mir aber nicht,stattdessen verschreibt er meiner Kleinen was 
> und das beunruhigt mich als Mutter mehr.Denn meine Tochter muss ja
> "Medikamente" einnehmen.
> Da kommt man sich ja echt veräppelt vor!

 
Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg, was soll ich da noch schreiben?
Veräppelt wird der der sich veräppeln lässt.... 
Du bist doch eine mündige Bürgerin, warum solltest du dem (Kinder)Arzt alles Glauben?
Mein Tipp: Wechsel den (Kinder)Arzt!
Nur der Arzt der mit mir spricht, mir erklärt was er vorhat, was er meint und was er mir verschreibt ist ein guter Arzt...

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
das Thema lautet: Warum Kinderärzte Homöopathie verschreiben. 
StarBugs Meinung haben wir dazu gehört. Denke aber doch, dass diese nicht für alle Kinderärzte gilt.
Kenne aber auch Ärzte die von der Wirkung der Homöopathie überzeugt sind. Die sind bestimmt nicht der Meinung, dass sie diese dann nur zur "Mütterberuhigung" empfehlen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich las mir gerade dieses Thema durch und war doch erstaunt, dass man nicht wusste, dass Schleimlöser wie ACC und Mucosolvan für die Katz sind! Klar sind sie es, denn sie wirken nur indem sie zum Trinken animieren und viel trinken ist wichtig. Das kann man auch ohne die Einnahmen. 
Grüne Rezepte einlösen, würde ich nie, wenn ich schon kein Geld habe und erst Recht nicht, wenn ich nicht weiß was das für ein Medi ist. 
Anstatt zu Homöopathie zu greifen, empfehle ich einfache Mittel, die jeder in der Küche hat. Zwiebelsaft, Zitrone, Honig und so weiter.

----------


## Muschel

> Ich las mir gerade dieses Thema durch und war doch erstaunt, dass man nicht wusste, dass Schleimlöser wie ACC und Mucosolvan für die Katz sind!

 Tja, ich wußte es nicht. Bei uns in der allgmeinmed. Praxis früher wurden beide Medikamente verschrieben (da ging das noch auf Kassenrezept!), ich selber habe ACC auch zuhause.  
Daß man bei einer Erkältung viel trinken soll, ist ja bekannt. Daß Mucosolvan und Co. zum "viel trinken" animieren, ist mir allerdings jetzt auch neu.  
Ich kenne selbstgemachten Hustensaft auf Zwiebeln und Kandis, grausames Zeug.  
Ich selber trinke bei Erkältungen mit festsitzendem Husten immer Thymiantee (1 EL getr. Thymian auf 1 Becher Tee, 5 Minuten ziehen lassen und dann 1 EL Honig reinrühren, schmeckt auch grauselig, aber hilft Wunder). 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Stine

> Wenn deine Freundin so gewissenhaft ist dann frage ich mich warum sie sich das ohne nachfragen verschreiben lässt, 
> los rennt das Zeug kauft (noch Schulden macht) und ihrem Kind gibt.

 Möchtest du damit anzweifeln, dass sie gewissenhaft ist?? Nur weil sie dem Arzt vertraut? Vielleicht gehst du ja auch schon bedingt durch deinen Beruf ganz anders an die Sache ran. 
Ach komm, und mal ganz ehrlich - gehst du nicht davon aus, dass der Kinderarzt schon weiss, was er da macht? Was hätte er ihr denn geantwortet? "Ach wissen Sie, eigentlich hilft es ihrem Kind ja gar nicht, aber ich verschreibe das, damit Sie ruhiger sind :Huh?: ?" Na, das glaub ich aber nicht...   

> *kopfschüttel*

 Warum :Huh?:  
Ich nehme in Zukunft also meine Rezepte, hinterfrage genau beim Kinderarzt, was er da verschreibt und informiere mich anschliessend im Internet, ob ich das meinem Kind geben soll. Dann entscheide ich selber. 
Wie gut, dass ich meinem Kinderarzt vertraue!

----------


## spokes

> Ich nehme in Zukunft also meine Rezepte, hinterfrage genau beim Kinderarzt, was er da verschreibt

 DAS sollte/muss man immer machen. Das hat nichts mit Vertrauen oder Misstrauen zu tun.

----------


## Christiane

[QUOTE=Stine;41116
Ich nehme in Zukunft also meine Rezepte, hinterfrage genau beim Kinderarzt, was er da verschreibt und informiere mich anschliessend im Internet, ob ich das meinem Kind geben soll. Dann entscheide ich selber. 
Wie gut, dass ich meinem Kinderarzt vertraue![/QUOTE] 
Das erinnert mich an die letzte Sitzung bei meiner Onkologin. Auch wenn es jetzt nicht hierher paßt.
2 Frauen sitzen im Aufenthaltsraum und bei beiden läuft eine Infusion. Die eine Frau fragt die andere: "Bekommen Sie eine Chemotherapie?" Darauf die andere Frau: "Weiß ich nicht. Irgendson Gift."
Gut, daß man Ärzten vertraut...

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Bin auch ein Freund des inhalierens mit Salz. Zusätzlich bei Bedarf selbstgemachten "Hustensaft" aus Zwiebel und Honig.
Halte dennoch Mucosolvan für ein Medikament *mit* (bewiesener) Wirkung. http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Wirksto...kament-10.html

----------


## wheelchairpower

Liebe Ulrike, 
meine Schwägerin ist Ärztin und auch sie sagt, dass Mucolsolvan keine Wirkung hat. Nicht nur sie sagt es, auch die Ärztin meiner Schwiegefamilie sagt es.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo wheelchairpower, 
erstmal finde ich Dein neues Benutzerbildchen klasse.
Bezüglich der Wirksamkeit der Schleimlöser bin ich wirklich irritiert. Das ist doch ein zugelassenes Medikament. Da muß es doch Studien zu gegeben haben, wo man genau untersucht hat, was was bewirkt. (dachte immer, dass insoweit "Wissen" besteht.) 
Ob das dann tatsächlich beim Einzelnen diese Wirkung hat, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.
Mein Sohn hatte über mehrere Wochen spasmo-mukosolvan genommen. Er hatte über 2 Monate Dauerhusten. Irgendwann habe ich den Hustensaft abgesetzt, weil mir kein anderer Auslöser für den Husten mehr eingefallen ist. (Kind hat "gern" allergisch reagiert). Siehe da Husten weg. Den "spasmo" Anteil  möchte ich jetzt mal vernachlässigen.
Diese Schleimlöser werden aber auch bei Mukoviszidose eingesetzt. Wenn sie wirklich nicht wirksam wären, dann wären sie ja nur eine zusätzliche Belastung oder sogar eine Gefährdung (kann auch selten schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen haben).
Muß ich denn jetzt davon ausgehen, dass selbst die beschriebenen Wirkungen eines Medikamentes in den Bereich des Glaubens und nicht des Wissens gehören?

----------


## Lotti

Also ich wusste auch nicht,dass die Hustensäfte für die Katz sind oO
Und wenn ich "Medikamente" für meine Tochter verschrieben bekomme,mit
ner Begründung und wie die Wirken,dann gehe ich ja nicht davon aus das
man mir irgendwelche Geschichten ins Gesicht lügt und dabei freundlich
lächelt.Denn ich habe zu dem Kinderarzt ja Vertrauen,sonst würde ich ja
nicht mit meiner Tochter dahingehen.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich rede nicht von Hustensäften, sondern von Schleimlösern.
Es gibt durchaus Hustensäfte (z.B. die, die Codein oder Paracodin enthalten) die Hustestillend wirken. 
Auch verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wieso hier so viele sich plötzlich darüber aufregen. 
Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, das eine Erkältung sieben Tage dauert und mit Arzt eine Woche. 
Bei Virusinfekten kann man nur Symptome lindern.
Wenn das Kind Fieber hat, bekommt es Fiebersaft oder Wadenwickel. 
Dann noch heißen Tee mit Zitrone oder heiße Milch mit Honig.
Und nicht zu vergessen viel Führsorge der Mutter. 
Was würde es denn bewirken, wenn der Kinderarzt sagt "tut mir leid Frau Schmidt, aber da muss ihr Kind jetzt durch. Da können sie nix machen" 
Die Mutter würde sich genau so Hilflos fühlen wie vorher, das Kind würde es genau so merken.
Und niemandem wäre geholfen.
Also empfehlen wir Prospan Hustensaft, der zwar nicht wirklich wirkt, aber der Mutter ein gutes Gefühl gibt, 
dem Kind über Placebo hilft und durch das viele Trinken, das wir auch noch empfehlen,
geht es dem Kind tatsächlich besser. 
Also ich seh da nix verwerfliches drin.
Zumal der 3,5€ kostet oder so in der Gegend.

----------


## Lotti

Mit Hustensaft meinte ich Schleimlöser.
Und ich finde schon,dass ich nen Grund habe mich aufzuregen,meine Tochter
ist 19 Monate alt,da klappt das noch nicht mit dem Abhusten so gut und wenn
ich nen Mittelchen für sie bekomme,was das angeblich erleichtern soll,wenn ich
das drei mal täglich gebe,obwohl sie nicht davon begeistert ist und es im Endeffekt
nichts bringt,dann ärgert mich das schon.
Dazu dann noch die homöopathischen Zäpfchen zur beruhigung damit das Kind
nen besseren,erholsameren Schlaf hat,sind dann ja auch für die Katz.
Denn von nem Placeboeffekt kann man bei einem 19 Monaten jungen Kind
ja nun nicht ausgehen.
Also lasse ich sämtliche Mittelchen dieser Art in Zukunft weg und muss mein
Töchterchen nicht mehr dazu bewegen diese zu nehmen und erspare mir jede
Menge Streß.Das hätte ich auch vorher haben können,wenn mir der Kinderarzt
gesagt hätte,dass man da nicht groß machen kann und das von alleine abklingt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ StarBug, 
ich gehe doch erstmal mit meinem Kind zum Arzt um zu erfahren, ob es nur eine einfache Erkältung ist. 
Mütter sind in der Regel doch medizinische Laien. Als Mutter freue ich mich doch, wenn der Arzt sagt es ist nichts dramatisches, wird von allein wieder gut.
Bloß die Unterscheidung von harmlos und ernsthaft krank traut man sich als Mutter ja auch nicht immer so einfach zu. Wenn ich zum Arzt mit meinem Kind gehe, dann nicht weil ich hilflos bin, sondern weil ich besorgt um die Gesundheit meines Kindes bin.

----------


## Christiane

> Was würde es denn bewirken, wenn der Kinderarzt sagt "tut mir leid Frau Schmidt, aber da muss ihr Kind jetzt durch. Da können sie nix machen" 
> Die Mutter würde sich genau so Hilflos fühlen wie vorher, das Kind würde es genau so merken.
> Und niemandem wäre geholfen.
> Also empfehlen wir Prospan Hustensaft, der zwar nicht wirklich wirkt, aber der Mutter ein gutes Gefühl gibt, 
> dem Kind über Placebo hilft und durch das viele Trinken, das wir auch noch empfehlen,
> geht es dem Kind tatsächlich besser.

 @Ulrike 
Ich habe schon so oft solche oder ähnliche Aussagen gehört. 
Man geht mit einer Rotznase oder Rückenschmerzen zum Arzt und erwartet, daß der was tut. Der Arzt sagt, wir brauchen keine Keule, inhalieren Sie, reiben sie was ein, der Körper regeneriert sich von selbst. Das Rezept für die Keule rückt er nicht raus. Und obwohl der Arzt damit nicht ganz unrecht hat, heißt es dann, der Arzt taugt nichts. Der hat nichts für mich getan. Da gehe ich nicht nicht mehr hin, soll der doch pleite gehen. Und genau deshalb schreibt er nicht die Keule auf, sondern etwas leichtes, pflanzliches. Du wirst zwar ohne das kleine Mittelchen genauso schnell gesund wie ohne, aber du beruhigst dein Gewissen: Ich habe etwas für mich getan. Und darum geht es StarBug.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Christiane, 
ich glaube da hat sich mittlerweile das Denken der Mütter aber schon gewandelt. Das nur der "verordnende" Arzt ein guter Arzt ist sehen viele Mütter nicht so.
Ein Arzt könnte aber auch sagen: Frau Schmidt, ich kann Sie beruhigen, das ist ein harmloser Infekt der das Immunsystem Ihres Kindes trainiert, damit es dann auch bei gefährlicheren Sachen schon geübt ist. Wir sollten da besser noch nicht medikamentös eingreifen, aber sorgen Sie dafür, dass Ihr Kind reichlich trinkt, da dies schleimverflüssigend wirkt und dem Kind das Abhusten erleichtert.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Mit Hustensaft meinte ich Schleimlöser.

 Das sind aber wieder 2 Paar Schuhe.  :Smiley:  
Wenn das Kind hohes Fieber hat, würde ich auch zum Arzt gehen, aber ich würde ihn auch fragen, was er mir da gerade verschreibt.
Dann würde ich sehr darauf achten, dass es viel Trinkt, damit sich der Husten löst. Wadenwickel bei Fieber machen, bevor ich ihm etwas in den Po stecken muss, was unangenehm ist. Ich glaube es gibt einiges, was dem Kind hilft, auch ohne Doktor und grünem Rezept.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Möchtest du damit anzweifeln, dass sie gewissenhaft ist?? Nur weil sie dem Arzt vertraut? Vielleicht gehst du ja auch schon bedingt durch deinen Beruf ganz anders an die Sache ran. 
> Ach komm, und mal ganz ehrlich - gehst du nicht davon aus, dass der Kinderarzt schon weiss, was er da macht? Was hätte er ihr denn geantwortet? "Ach wissen Sie, eigentlich hilft es ihrem Kind ja gar nicht, aber ich verschreibe das, damit Sie ruhiger sind?" Na, das glaub ich aber nicht...  
> Warum 
> Ich nehme in Zukunft also meine Rezepte, hinterfrage genau beim Kinderarzt, was er da verschreibt und informiere mich anschliessend im Internet, ob ich das meinem Kind geben soll. Dann entscheide ich selber. 
> Wie gut, dass ich meinem Kinderarzt vertraue!

 ,  
Nur noch eines von mir, ich habe nicht geschrieben das deine Freundin nicht Gewissenhaft ist, warum auch ich kenne Sie nicht!
Wenn Sie aber so Gewissenhaft ist wie du schreibst stelle ich mir die Frage warum Sie das nicht hinterfragt!
Vll hätte ihr der Kinderarzt das geantwortet, vll auch nicht.
Vll hätte er ihr auch gesagt: _Packen sie ihr Kind ins Bett oder aufs Sofa und decken Sie es warm zu, geben Sie ihm Liebe, heißen Tee mit Honig, Zuwendung, Hühnerbrühe und wenn das Fieber steigt Paracetamol, wenn nicht dann gehen Sie jeden Tag für 30 min an die frische Luft mit ihm.
Sollte es in 6 Tagen nicht besser werden dann kommen Sie nochmal vorbei._ 
Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!
Warum muss ich meinem (Kinder) Arzt den uneingeschränkt vertrauen?
Weil er Medizin studiert hat und dann sobald er einen weißen Kittel an hat den Status eines Halbgottes besitzt?
Auch (Kinder)Ärzte machen Fehler...
Wenn ich das richtig lese hast du bisher nicht gefragt was er verschrieben hat sondern hast das einfach munter geben..
*kopfschüttel* 
... das mag ich garnicht glauben..
siehe auch den Beitrag von Chrisitiane....

----------


## Muschel

> Das sind aber wieder 2 Paar Schuhe.

 Wieso? 
Das Hustensaft (z.B. Bronchicum) eher die Apithekenkassen füllt als viel zu helfen, ist mir bekant. Wenn nun aber auch Starbug erklärt, daß Schleimlöser (ACC o.ä.) genauso wirkungslos sind, dann ist es doch egal, ob man die Begriffe verwechselt! 
Was mich hier im Thema auch stutzig macht, ist, daß alles in der Apotheke gekauft wird und nichts hinterfragt wird von den Müttern.  
Ich selber habe keine Kinder, achte aber sehr auf meine eigene Gesundheit und ich für mich hinterfrage alles beim Arzt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das die Mütter hier unter uns auch machen, was ihre eigenen Sachen angeht. Wieso wird bei einem Kind plötzlich nichts mehr hinterfragt nach Sinn und Nutzen, sondern einfach fröhlich Globulis und Co gegeben, in der Hoffnung, diese Mittelchen richten es dann schon wieder? 
Kann es sein, daß es sich manche hier sehr einfach machen?? Alles kaufen, was der KIA empfiehlt, weil es "ja immer eine Tablette/Tropfen etc. bei sowas gibt" und nun zum guten Schluß auch noch dem KIA den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, weil der ja eigentlich nur Milchzucker "aufgeschrieben" hat?  
Vorher informieren wäre vielleicht auch für den Geldbeutel besser.... 
*kopfschüttel*

----------


## Lotti

Also ich habe die Globelis und etc. auf Kassenrezept für meine Tochter bekommen.
Bei dem Schleimlöser weiß ich das nicht mehr genau.
Wenn ich hier im Thread,seit meinen letztens Beitrag,weiterlese dann bekomme
ich nen Kopfschütteln.Jetzt wird ja gerade so getan,als würde ich als Mutter
nichts hinterfragen und wahllos alles in meine Tochter propfen.
Wenn mir der Kinderarzt das Nutzen und die Wirkung des Verordneten erklärt/bestätigt,
dann gehe ich ja auch davon aus.
Und wenn ich dann lese "Vertrauen ist gut,Kontrolle ist besser" dann bekomme ich 
nochmal Kopfschütteln.Denn wenn ich kein Vertrauen zu dem KIA habe,dann würde
ich dort nicht mit meiner Tochter hingehen.
Und wenn ich dann lese "Man soll sich vorher informieren was man da bekommt"....
ja Super,dann gucke ich im Internet finde 1000 Seiten die mir sagen,dass das
Verordnete nutzlos ist,aber auch 1000 Seiten die mir das Gegenteil sagen.
Was bleibt mir dann noch?Das Vertrauen zum KIA,der mir ja dessen Nutzen so
bestätigt hat.

----------


## Christiane

Mal ein Beispiel, welche Blüten blindes Vertrauen treiben kann. Zugegeben, Laien passiert so etwas häufiger als einem, der sich auskennt.  
Vor ein paar Monaten -meine Mutter war erkältet- fand ich in ihrer Küche eine Probepackung (Muster, wie sie Pharmaunternehmer an die Arztpraxen verteilen). Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das Präparat hieß, es war als Wirkstoff Thymian enthalten. Da ist ja nichts gegen zu sagen, aber der Thymian war in Ethanol und Ammoniak gelöst! Auf meine Frage, ob sie sich darüber im Klaren sei, daß die Tropfen 2 Nervengifte enthalten, antwortete sie "das hat mir die S. (Hausärztin) mitgegeben, also kann es auch nichts Schlechtes sein." Auf meine Anmerkung, daß Ammoniak ihr nicht zuträglich sei und in den Mülleimer gehöre, meinte sie, es sei ganz bestimmt synthetisch hergestelltes Ammomiak und damit bestimmt nicht giftig... worauf ich böse wurde.  
Ich habe so viel Menschenverstand, daß ich immer zuerst den Beipackzettel lese. Ich bin einfach zu neugierig und will wissen, was der Arzt mit mir anstellt. Blindes Vertrauen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.

----------


## Lotti

Ich habe ja kein Blindesvertrauen zu dem KIA und ich lese auch jedes mal
den Beipackzettel.Bisher stand da auch immer das drinne,was der KIA mir
erklärt/bestätigt hat,bis auf bei den Globelis,da steht meist,dass eine
Wirkung nicht erwiesen ist,dass ist mir aber auch so bekannt gewesen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich,wie soll ich mich denn als Laie verhalten?
Das Internet schüttet jede Menge an Falschheiten aus,da ist es doch klar,
dass ich eher dem KIA vertraue.
Ich glaube ich werde dem KIA einfach mal auf das Thema ansprechen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Lotti,   

> etzt wird ja gerade so getan,als würde ich als Mutter
> nichts hinterfragen und wahllos alles in meine Tochter propfen.

 Naja wenn ich all das lese was du hier im Thread bisher geschrieben  hast dann muss ich sagen, *JA* so kommt es mir vor, und es scheint als ging es nicht nur mir so.   

> Und wenn ich dann lese "Vertrauen ist gut,Kontrolle ist besser" dann bekomme ich nochmal Kopfschütteln.Denn wenn ich kein Vertrauen zu dem KIA habe,dann würde
> ich dort nicht mit meiner Tochter hingehen

 Klar habe ich auch Vertrauen in unsere Ärzten, aber deswegen glaube ich nicht alles Blind und frage auch nach   

> Was bleibt mir dann noch?Das Vertrauen zum KIA,der mir ja dessen Nutzen so
> bestätigt hat.

 Ja das ist mit Arbeit verbunden.
Bevor ich irgendetwas in meine Kinder, meine Frau oder mich reinstopfe, mach ich mich schlau.
Angefangen vom Arzt/ Apotheker, dem Beipackzettel, übers Internet, Literatur usw...
Das Gleiche gilt auch für meinen Beruf!

----------


## Lotti

@Patientenschubser
Sag mal,ließt du nur nur Teilweise meine Beiträge?
Ich habe doch geschrieben,dass ich die Packungsbeilagen lese und wenn
ich mit dem Rezept in die Apotheke gehe,dann werde ich selbstverständlich
über das Verordnete aufgeklärt und über die Anwendung informiert.So
ist das in Apotheken doch üblich,zumindest hier bei mir oO
Und zu dem Thema "Schlau" machen,habe ich bereits geschrieben,dass das
Internet einem unendlich viele Seite ausschüttet,die für eine Wirkung sprechen
und genauso viele die gegen eine Wirkung sprechen.Das gleiche gilt für Bücher.
Und was soll ich jetzt glauben :Huh?:  Das was Professor Doktor XY sagt?Oder das
was Professor Doktor YZ sagt?Oder soll ich auf Erfahrungsberichte im I-Net hören?
Die einen sagen es so und die anderen so....
Nein,stattdessen habe ich "Dummerchen" auf meinen Kinderarzt gehört :Patsch: 
Aber vielleicht sollte ich in Zukunft erstmal eine Studie zu diveresen Verordneten
Dingen aufstellen :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Muschel

@ Lotti, wenn im Beipackzettel bei den Globulis steht, daß die Wirksamkeit nicht erwiesen ist, dann gibst Du das trotzdem Deinem Kind?? 
Irgendwas, und wenn es nur wirkungsloser Milchzucker ist, in das Kind hineinzustopfen, scheint unter den Müttern hier tatsächlich besser anzukommen als einfach mal die simpelsten Hausmittelchen wie Ruhe, Hühnersuppe, Tee und Fürsorge anzuwenden.  
Ich komme hier heute aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr raus. 
Und das schlimmste ist ja noch, die Kinder können sich noch nichtmal gegen den wirkungslosen Schrott wehren. 
Ein KIA, der Globulis auf Kassenrezept verordnet, wäre die längste Zeit der KIA meiner Kinder gewesen!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lotti, 
vielleicht solltest Du erst mal Deinen Kinderarzt fragen, ob er auch der gleichen Meinung wie StarBug ist. Dein Kinderarzt kann ja durchaus auch überzeugt von der Wirkung homöopathischer Mittel sein. (Damit stände er auch nicht alleine da) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Dein Kinderarzt kann ja durchaus auch überzeugt von der Wirkung homöopathischer Mittel sein. (Damit stände er auch nicht alleine da) 
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Leider, aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Ein KIA, der Globulis auf Kassenrezept verordnet, wäre die längste Zeit der KIA meiner Kinder gewesen!

 Darüber war ich auch erstaunt. Wenn dann sicher auf Privatrezept oder?

----------


## Lotti

@Muschel
Meine Tochter ist jetzt 19 Monate alt,als sie noch jünger war bin ich zur Abklärung
lieber zum KIA gegangen,denn bei einem Säugling kann so eine Erkältung auch schnell
umschlagen.
Aber du tust gerade so als würde ich meinem Kind mit dem Verordneten jetzt Schaden
und nichts weiter für meine Tochter tuen,als ihr nur diese Mittelchen zu verabreichen.
Das hört sich bei dir jetzt so an,als sei ich die Rabenmutter schlecht hin...

----------


## Lotti

> Darüber war ich auch erstaunt. Wenn dann sicher auf Privatrezept oder?

 Nein,ich habe das auf Kassenrezept verordnet bekommen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Globuli? Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Rabenmutter = umg. sprachlich für schlechte Mutter -Eltern.
Dies, so hat sich durch Beobachtungen gezeigt, ist nicht so, da Rabeneltern sehr fürsorglich zu ihrem Nachwuchs sind.
Dieses Vorurteil kommt noch aus dem Mittelalter.  
@ Lotti
den Beitrag um 12:20Uhr von dir hatte ich nicht gelesen, scheinbar hat sich der mit meinem etwas überschnitten, hab wohl zu lange zum schreiben gebraucht.
Alle anderen Beiträge von dir die du *davor* geschrieben hast waren relevant für meinen Beitrag. Zu dem ich immer noch stehe. Abgesehen davon bin ich nicht der Einzigste der da mit großem Unverständnis reagiert hat. 
btw
Meine Frau und ich haben 3 Kinder groß gezogen bzw sind noch dabei und das alles ohne Hokuspokusmedizin, sondern eben auchmal mit einer Portion gesundem Menschenverstand.
Aber lassen wir das jetzt.

----------


## Stine

> Wenn ich das richtig lese hast du bisher nicht gefragt was er verschrieben hat sondern hast das einfach munter geben..
> *kopfschüttel* 
> ... das mag ich garnicht glauben..

 Oh, nein, wie komm ich denn jetzt rüber :Huh?:  :Huh?:  Ich glaube, jetzt reden wir aneinander vorbei!!
... das brauchst du auch nicht glauben :Zwinker: , lieber Schubser, denn ich hinterfrage auf jeden Fall!!!!
Vielleicht habe ich das nicht deutlich geschrieben, denn um mich ging es ja nicht.
Dazu muss ich allerdings auch sagen, dass meine Kinder noch nie so erkrankt waren, dass es Medikamente gab, die ich nicht kannte (also normale Erkältungsmittel und fiebersenkende Mittel gabs schon, aber die kennt man ja...). Unser Kinderarzt verschreibt nicht schnell Antibiotika, so dass die beiden auch dieses so gut wie nie erhalten haben...im übrigen hat er mir auch noch nie kleine Kügelchen empfohlen.
Und auch ich gebe nicht voreilig Medikamente...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ging nicht um dich Stine sondern um Lotti....
Ich habe das in meinem letzten Beitrag so geändert das es nun erkennbar ist...

----------


## Stine

> Es ging nicht um dich Stine

  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## StarBuG

Oh oh. Ich versteh hier den ganzen Wirbel nicht. 
Und aufgrund meiner Aussage jetzt sämtliche Dinge zu hinterfragen, die der Kinderarzt macht, halte ich für übertrieben.
Placebo funktioniert bei allen Menschen, selbst bei Tieren. 
Selbst unsere wirksamen Medikamente haben einen wesentlich höheren Placeboanteil in ihrer Wirkung als bisher vermutet wurde. Man darf das nicht unterschätzen. 
Der Kinderarzt versucht immer zu helfen. 
Er bekommt keinen Cent dafür, wenn er dir nen pflanzlichen Hustensaft aufschreibt.
(p.s.: Bei vielen ist übrigens noch gar nicht durchgedrungen, dass Schleimlöser nicht wirklich wirken. Und in gewisser Hinsicht helfen sie ja. An altbewährtem rüttelt man nun mal nicht gerne) 
Aber der Arzt merkt, ob du als Mutter ein Hilfebedürfnis hast oder nicht.
Ich hatte im Krankenhaus auch eine Mutter, der ich erst erklärt hab, dass der Husten nichts schlimmes ist, das Kind im Kindergarten dauert Infekte bekommt und es sich manchmal endlos hinziehen kann. Aber dass dies Training für das Immunsystem sei und sie einfach Geduld und starke Nerven brauche.
Aber sie fing immer wieder mit dem Husten an.
Also hab ich das Kind Kochsalz inhalieren lassen (das hilft übrigens!) und der Mutter empfohlen, Prospan zu probieren.
Danach war ihr Bedürfnis ihrem Kind zu helfen (was absolut ok und verständlich ist übrigens) ein Stück weit erfüllt. 
Seht das nicht alles so eng und als ob wir Kinderärzte euch beschummeln.
Wir helfen euch und euren Kindern die schlimmen Zeiten von Krankheiten durchzustehen. Und manchmal muss man da auch ein wenig dem Gewissen der Mutter helfen. 
Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. 
Liebe Grüße und bitte nicht streiten  :Zwinker:  
Michael

----------


## Stine

> Liebe Grüße und bitte nicht streiten

 Nein, Micha - wir haben uns doch alle lieb :-)) :laughter01:

----------


## quaks

Hallo  
ich kram den Thread nochmal vor. Hab ne ganz Zeit überleg ob ich es tun sollte, aber ich finde es gab hier ganz schön viel Verallgemeinerungen über Mütter und Ärzte. 
Gerade was Atemwegsinfekte bei Mini-Zwergen betrifft, habe ich in den letzten 4 Jahre viel zu viel Erfahrungen gesammelt, Ärzte gesehen und Medikamente gegeben.  
Ich weiß z. b. um der geteilten Meinung über Schleimlöser bei Ärzten.  Ich habe sie trotzdem gegeben und Ärzte haben sie trotzdem verschrieben. 
Manchmal war es nur Hoffnung auf beiden Seiten. Manchmal glaubte der Arzt wirklich daraan.  
Unser alter KiA hat die Hustensäfte auch geändert wenn es nix brachte  - ich glaube nicht, dass er das tat um mich zu beruhigen. Sondern weil er meinte sie haben eine tatsächliche Wirkung.  
Ich hab den KiA gewechselt, eigentlich verschreibt diese KiÄ keine Schleimlöser jedenfalls nicht bei der Kleinen, trotzdem habe ich von ihr auch schon ACC für sie bekommen.  Es war ein Versuch, aber nicht um mich zu befriedigen sondern weil sei hoffte der Kleinen damit zu helfen.  
Genauso gab es auch schon Globuli von einem Arzt und auch der verschrieb diese weil er er meint, dass sie helfen könnten. 
Ich habe das auch alles gegeben, nciht weil ich dem Arzt blind vertraue, nicht weil ich mich nicht interessieren was mein Kind bekommt, ich kenne die Zweifel, ich habe sie u. U. selbst, sondern weil der Arzt seine Erfahrungen gemacht und es im Zweifel nicht schadet aber im besten Fall hilft.  
Es gibt viele Wenn und Aber im Leben und Vertrauen in einem gewissen Maßen gehört zu einer Arzt-Patienten Beziehung dazu. 
Ich kann nicht alles in Frage stellen, dann brauch ich nicht hingehen und kann mich selbst bedocktern!  
Viele Grüße 
quaks

----------


## Justitia

Hallo quaks, 
freue mich über Deine Entscheidung Deinen Beitrag doch einzustellen. 
Eins meiner Kinder war durch eine allergisch bedingte Erkrankung mit Problemen die Atmung und den Darm betreffend belastet.
Meine Kinderärztin hatte auch nicht die "einfache" Lösung zur Hand (die gibt es nämlich manchmal nicht). Sie hat aber unermüdlich gesucht nach Möglichkeiten, die für meinen Sohn hilfreich sein könnten. Zum Teil mußten diese dann "ausprobiert" werden. Mit mehr oder weniger guten Erfolg. 
Das gemeinsame Ziel war aber stets Linderung für die Beschwerden meines Sohnes zu finden und nicht mich als Mutter nur zu beruhigen. 
Viele Grüße
Justitia

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....Sie hat aber unermüdlich gesucht nach Möglichkeiten, die für meinen Sohn hilfreich sein könnten. Zum Teil mußten diese dann "ausprobiert" werden. Mit mehr oder weniger guten Erfolg. 
> Das gemeinsame Ziel war aber stets Linderung für die Beschwerden meines Sohnes zu finden und nicht mich als Mutter nur zu beruhigen....

 Ihr habt das mit Wasser in braunen Fläschen und Milchzuckerkügelchen gemacht?
Oder habt ihr auch richtige Medikamente ausprobiert?

----------


## Justitia

Homöopathische Mittel in Form von Globulis waren nicht dabei. Ist aber auch schon mehr als zwanzig Jahre her. Mag mich ja täuschen, aber Globulis waren damals wohl noch nicht so eine "Therapieoption".
Aber sämtliche "Antiblähmittel", ein "Enzymversuch" ein Mittel um den Darm "abzudichten", und auch die angeblich wirkungslosen "Schleimlöser".
Wenn der "Husten" eben keine einfache Erkältung war, sondern eine Lungenentzündung, gabs auch Antibiotika. 
Für den "Notfall" (plötzliches starkes Zuschwellen der Atemwege) hatte ich auch Cortisonzäpfchen verordnet bekommen.
Meine Kinderärztin hat mir aber auch von einem Fall aus ihrer Praxis berichtet, bei dem bei allergischer Erkrankung die Akupunktur (damals im Ausland durchgeführt) geholfen haben soll. (War für mich aber damals "zu" utopisch)
Gut fand ich von meiner Kinderärztin, dass sie stets begründet hat, was sie sich durch die Behandlung erhofft.
Als ich mal den Vorschlag machte eine "Therapie" in der xy Klinik zu machen, wurde dies von ihr auch negativ beantwortet, weil die Kinder dort damals "gezwungen" wurden ihren Teller leer zu essen. 
Über den Asthmatiker-und Allergikerbund habe ich dann eine andere Klinik ausfindig gemacht. Meine Kinderärztin sagte dazu: Probieren Sie aus und berichten Sie mir bitte. 
Ich habe da gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ihr von der Therapie (gab auch ein Buch darüber) berichtet und ich weiß, dass sie dann auch später andere Kinder dahin überwiesen hat.
Ich fühlte mich bei meiner Kinderärztin stets gut aufgehoben und optimal betreut. Sie hat niemals vorgegeben "allwissend" zu sein, aber auch gemachte Erfahrungen mit als "Option" einbezogen.
Auch hat sie sich damals geweigert die Keuchhustenimpfung (auf Grund unvorhersehbarer Nebenwirkungen) durchzuführen. Erst als der "neue" Impfstoff auf dem Markt war, hat sie ihn verimpft. Für mein allergisches Kind wurde z.B. für die Masern, Mumps, Rötel Impfung der Impfstoff extra aus der Schweiz bestellt, weil da eine andere Eiweißverbindung als Träger verwendet wurde.
Ja, ich habe meiner Kinderärztin vertraut. Aber dieses Vertrauen hat sie sich mehr erworben, als dass ich es ihr geschenkt hätte auf Grund eines Doktortitels.

----------


## Christiane

Jetzt bin ich einfach mal neugierig. Weshalb wurde denn der Darm mit Enzymen abgedichtet? Die Nährstoffaufnahme wird doch dadurch behindert, oder nicht? Habe von so einer Methode noch nie gehört, mir erschließt sich gerade nicht der Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme.

----------


## Justitia

Das waren zwei unterschiedliche Versuche. Die Enzyme waren ein Versuch die Verdauungsschwierigkeiten zu mildern. (haben damals aber eher nichts gebracht) 
Das Mittel um den Darm "abzudichten" war Chromoglicinsäure. Ein Mastzellstabilisator. http://www.netdoktor.de/Medikamente/...100000823.html 
"Abdichten" ist wohl eher als "freie Übersetzung" für einen Laien zu verstehen. Weil es von der Wirkung her wie so eine Art Schutzfilm auf der Schleimhaut wirkt. Dies Medikament war damals für Kinder unter einem Jahr noch nicht zugelassen. Nach Rücksprache meiner Kinderärztin ob es sich dabei um ein "noch" nicht handeln könnte, kam heraus, dass die Zulassung mittlerweile erweitert wurde, lediglich der Beipackzettel noch nicht geändert war.

----------

